# what you got?



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I was just wondering what everyone has. I dont have anything yet, but will by the end of the weekend. Theres always space for upgrades. Im open for advice on brand and size. Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Alpine CDA-7864 Headunit
Kenwood 1782 6.5" speakers in the doors
Panasonic EAK-WG25 10" subwoofer
Kenwood 100w amplifier
Custom (read: really ugly but functional) sub box
Monster Cable wiring

Pretty happy with the whole mess, not really enough sub power and the box is too large, but pretty decent for a first attempt. The headunit tears it up - I get nothing but compliments and the SQ is incredible for onboard power.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

reminds me of the system I had in my tempo. two tens in screwy boxes powered by a 250 watt amp. I now have a ten in a costum box I made myself (its dont right) powered by the same 250 watt amp. I havent installed it yet but Im buying the wiring kit tonight and should have it installed tomarrow.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

the Box I built for the ten, is incredible. It puts out more sound then my two tens I had before. Although the 200watts I have oushing arent even close to the speakers max....there is a very nice sound. I cant wait till Wensday, I get to put my CAI on....I guess once you start you really cant stop.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, tuning cars is an addiction. And an expensive one too. I've gone through well over $2000 on mine and it's just begun.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

I just got my Polk Audio/Momo component set in the mail yesterday. Here's what they look like http://www.polkmomo.com/mm465.html 
The problem is that the woofers/midranges are way to big to put in my doors. The magnets are huge and would hit the window when it's rolled down. I don't want to have to make custom kickpanels because I don't want it to get in the way of my dead pedal. (I have a manual tranny) By the way I have an Aiwa CDC X317 headunit. I'm going to get a two channel amp to run the Momo components. I plan on getting a Momo 12" sub later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Pioneer headunit
Memphis 6 1/2 door speakers
2 Memphis HPO 12"s
MTX box
AudioBahn 18001D amp @ 4 ohms right now (subs are too weak)
Stinger 4 guage wiring kit

and 148 dB's
get off me


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Guess I'll add in my short-but-sweet system...

Alpine CDE-7826E head
Alpine PCXP652 speakers 6.5" (x2)
1.5" tweets on A-pillar

It gets the job done. Don't need the 140dbl subs, just clean sounding tunes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

clean sounding???
if you are trying to hint that my system may not be "clean" you are dead wrong. Not only are my highs good, but when my subs hit that clear bass that shakes my whole car and makes the top and sunroof vibrate I think of how much better it is than stock, or "semi-stock" in your case. have a good day


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *clean sounding???
> if you are trying to hint that my system may not be "clean" you are dead wrong. Not only are my highs good, but when my subs hit that clear bass that shakes my whole car and makes the top and sunroof vibrate I think of how much better it is than stock, or "semi-stock" in your case. have a good day  *



Hold the phone.... I'm not sure why you took my post the way you did, and I apologize if it came off as something other than it was meant to be. If you are perturbed about my "Don't need the 140dbl subs, just clean sounding tunes" statement, that is your business. I simply stated that my "semi-stock" audio system sounds clean *to me* . I am quite aware what that kind of power can sound like, and it is very impressive when tuned. A lot of blood, sweat, and tears goes into making a system with that much power sound CLEAN. I prefer, as stated in other posts around this Forum, to indulge in performance modifications over audio --- thus only having a basic setup. I did not hint at anything. Lighten up. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine:

Pioneer Premier head unit
1.5 Pioneer tweets 
6.5 Blaupunkts front
6.5 Alpines rear deck
10" 100 watt Kenwood amplified tube
Rockford Fosgate wiring

lightweight and clean...and removable to be able to lay the smackdown on 200sx se's w/148dbls at the track...  

I'm just playin witcha John200sx...


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

here's mine.
~Sony cdx-4750 deck
~MTX 5.25" fronts
~Blaupunkt 6.5" components w/1" tweets and xover
~3-MB Quart 10s (6 ohm) wired in series for 2 ohm load on a 
~Rockford 150a2

sounds clean, hard hitting, and loud. 138 db. but thats too loud for me to even sit in the car.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Blaupunkt huston cd player
Pioneer 6.75 3way in the doors[crystal clear]
jensen 6.5 in the deck[disapointed]
2 Jensen 350w amps[200 mono sub each]
1 infinity perfect 12" sub in q-logic box[sub is awsome, box sounds hollow]

im working on a custom encloser to fit in the spare tire well
to get back my trunk and to help cut weight i dont need...may need to cut back a amp do to the smaller encloser but it doesnt even sweat with 400w making it jump..


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

*you'll laugh at this*

well I finally got everything up and running.....it sounded great but 3 days after the install my amp just dies, it was its time to go. I didnt pay anything for it so I wasnt too upset.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

I am a custom car audio, and mobile video installer at Audio King in St. Paul, MN. I ususally keep up on all the latest gadgets for cars, which is pretty cool I think. I have an Alpine head unit, ran to a BD1000 mono block Rockford power amp. The 1000 pushes three ten inch Rockford HX2 subs, very nicely. The subs are surrounded by a complete custom set up that fills the space of the trunk (which is what trunks are for.......right?) It includes white vinyl rapped around the subs, borderd by red vinyl, and the rest of my entire trunk is bright red crushed velvet to match my car. I also have a punch 400a running my Diamond audio front components w/ flush mount tweets, and pioneer rear speakers for rear fill. I am very pleased with the result of this setup. Monitors are in the near future.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well the last guy has me beat with that sub system but I'm running a Pioneer Premier 740MP, some rockford fosgate 6 1/2s up front, sony's in the rear, a RF 700s amp, two 12 inch RF HE2's, monster cap, all rockford wiring, and rf matrix cabling, 60 bucks for some freakin RCAs, I think if you bought the subs and amp and cap you'd pay around 1200 to 1400 dollars retail, and the 6 1/2s were cheap in comparison at about 220 for both, and 400 for the head unit, but working in the install bay at Best Buy has it's advantages I get those 200 dollar a piece subs at cost  i have plans to stick a 500x four channel rockford on all the six and a halfs but I want to get rid of all of them first, they couldn't handle what I'm hoping to put into them, i've had that sub system in for two weeks and just blew the first sub, so I'm about to take them all out and work with some buddys of mine with some audiobahm subs and diff amp, and I have about 15 square feet of dynamat in the back but I want to do the whole car so I'll buy another 25 before the end of the summer


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My piece.*

I have a pretty nice system. 

Mcintosh MX 406 HU with MPM 4000 meters
Orion Concept 97/2 digital eq
Phaze Audio tube driver 1500
Dynaudio system 240
Mcintosh MC443M sub amp
Alumapro ALchemy 12" 

Custom kicks and other misc. crap. SOunds pretty good. Have pictures of the kick install on my site.

www.wes.nissanpower.com


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes, you suck  .

Just kidding. You know I love every bit of your car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

blapunkt 180watt deck
kicker comp 12's (2)
fosgate 6.5 (4)
and power accustic 760 watt amp


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

Eclipse 5442 deck
MB-Quart Seperates with X-over in front
MB-Quart Coaxil in rear
Two Kenwood amps
Two 10' Subs in OBCON boxes
The only things you can see are the tweeeters up close to the windows on the doors. Everything else in side the car is in factory locations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

i hit 140 or 138 wit th below 

by the wway me h/u isthe cdx500x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

*ITS ALL FOR SELL*

MAKE OFFER


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Pioneer head unit.
Two MTX Thunder 6000's 12's,
pushed by an MTX 2150 amp.

This is in my extended cab truck. Box is built for four 12's. The other two and another amp in the works.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

*system*

Alpine cda-7892
Swiss Audio 6 1/2 components in front and back
Kenwood 6 1/2 in front door
monster cap .5 farad capacitor
Swiss Audio 4002 Amp
2 Cerwin Vega 12's vega series in a fusion box
power acoustik 4 gauge wire

Thats about it, I may buy another amp and run one amp to each sub


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*And Me, you ask?*

This is what I got.

JVC head unit.
Alpine Cone 6 1/2's in front and back.
3 MTX 10"s - Thumpin'
1000W Koiler Amp with a built in crossover
Monster Cable Wiring throughout

I had a Power Acoustic Fire and Ice Amp that blew a couple of months ago. It was so nice, built in neon lights that got everybody's attention when I popped the trunk. I guess when I washed the whip then opened the trunk water dripped on to it and it blew since it wasn't sealed. You could see the water marks on the circuit boards ... plus no warranty. Finally bought the Koiler on Sat. and I'm back up and my ears are bleeding  . Tweeters high on the pillars next to the sun visors soon and thinking about monitors and a DVD player as well just for fun and not show. Peace ...


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*Was in the back seat area...presently in the garage:*

solobaric L5 15"
rockford punch 8" (midbass)
rockford fosgate 4" components
playstation 2
1.5 farad cap
12-disc pioneer changer
alpine v12-307
alpine v12-407
alpine v12-1507

Still in car:
premier p730 head unit
pyle 5" monitor
inifity 6.5" reference
the web of wires and RCAs to make it all work

i need to redo the install..but all the sub to be removable for auto-x/drag racing, and i think i may skip out on the 8" midbass for now....maybe do kicks like wes's someday and throw some midbass in the door : P


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

here's mine, check it out

www.cardomain.com/id/sound2nr


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Why not add mine to the list:

JVC sh-99 CD/MP3 player
JVC CD changer
RF 600.4 powering
RF 6.5 fan X comps 
RF 6.5 in rear
RF 800.2 powering
2-RF HE2 12's
and a RF 1F cap

i'll live with it for now


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I got: 
Aiwa CDC-X217 head Unit
Rockford Fosgate wiring
Sony Xplod 760 watt amp
2 10" dvc 260 max JBL subs
Q-Logic box

and planing on getting some new midrange speakers to replace the stock ones.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Kicker SoloBaric S12L7 4 ohm
4 Infinity 6.5"
2 Lexxon Tweeters
1 Rockford Fosgate Series 1 4600 amp (90 x 4)
1 American Legacy 2000 watt amp

I have just begun, I already have to add a second battery, and I will probably also put my 2 JL's back in as well with an amp upgrade, plus I still have Dynomatting to do to get rid of the rattle

Any Suggestins, let me know, I'm always up for new ideas


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*kbrassfi:*

you may want to try a capacitor before resorting to a second battery; i dont know if it would solve ur problems but my headlights almost never dimmed (i have approx 2000 total watts and a 1.5 farad cap) just MHO


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

What's up to all Im new here and wanted to get in on this too!!

I just got my sentra and its my first car so Im just gettin started..

My List:
HEADUNIT: Alpine CDA-7893(silver&blue)
SPEAKERS: Clarion Coaxils(front&rear)
<upgrading to Focal, MB Quart or Alpine Comps>
SUBS: 4 x JL W3d4 10s
AMP: JBL BP1200.1 (should come in today!!)

Comin soon....

I gotta upgrade to some top-notch component sets cause I hate those Clarion Coaxils. And I need an amp for those comps. I need to build a box for my subs, upgrade my alt which is 70AMP and possibly an optima yellow top and 1Farad Cap...WORK TO BE DONE!!!!!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

man, i havent opened my trunk for like 3 months now, i can hardly remember whats in there 

for my setup i wanted a well rounded car which could push the highs and lows if I wanted to.

Head unit is an old JVC kds-something something....sounds good.

-front 6 1/2 kenwood midranges
-2 stock mitsubishi tweeters up top which are amazing
-rear deck has a pair of kenwood 6x9s drilled into some 6" holes
-got a big fat panasonic sub in a well ported box being driven by my jbl p180.2 which cranks the HUGE magnet. Were talkin a full 360 watts at less than 1% distortion going straight to the 12".

Final sound, impressive! Highs and lows in check!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's what my system consists of:

- Kenwood eXcelon KDC-X615 headunit
- Kenwood eXcelon KDC-CX85 10-disc CD changer
- Kenwood KGC-9044 11-band EQ/crossover
- Kenwood eXcelon KAC-X301T amp (powering the subs)
- Kenwood KAC-649S (powering the interior speakers)
- Kenwood eXcelon KFC-Xr500 in the front
- Kenwood eXcelon KFC-Xr600 in the rear
- 2 JL Audio 12" W3 subs
- Lightning Audio Strike 1 farad digital-top capacitor


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

thats some sweet ride importcartuner


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Murph said:


> *thats some sweet ride importcartuner *


Thanks Murph


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

WOW NO LOVE FOR MY RIDE HUH???????????
http://www.cardomain.com/id/sound2nr


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Sounds good to me!!!*

This is what I have in my 98 sentra:

Alpine CDA7965 head unit, Alpine MRVF307 for front stage running one set of Polk DX3065's in doors and one set of DX3065's in custom kick panels, an Alpine MRVT407 running a set of Polk DX6's for the rear, an Alpine MRV1507 running four Alpine Type R subs (SWR1040's) in a custom enclosure, AudioControl 4XS for a crossover, All monster cable Micro's for RCA's and power wire, 3 1-Farad Monster Caps, an Optima Red Top to run things, and Dynamat for days!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, okay.....here's the Cheap and Inexpensive setup(that sounds damn good to my soon-to-be deaf ears)

Sony Xplod CD indash (had the MP3 one and returned it....SUCKED!)
Sony xplod 6½ Rears
Pioneer 6 3/4 doors
(2)Rockford Fosgate 8" Subs (8 ohms)
Rockford Fosgate Wiring
400 watt amp (old age getting me here, can't remember the name)
Custom sub box

all for under $500. And it still ROCKS.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

pioneer pehp-6400
jbl 6x9 3ways
pioneer 3 ways in the front...
soon to have a kenwood 300w amp and two 12" subs...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Kenwood Headunit
10-disc Changer in Trunk
6.5 Sony Xplod in front and rear (they suck)
1-12" Kicker solobaric sub
Alpine V12 4CH Amp
Alpine V12 Mono Amp

System is good but needs some cleaning up and new 
6.5 to replace the Xplods.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

dam nismo that shiii ummm stuff i mean... is badass... must slam
anyways,

JVC KD-LH1000 CD Deck w/ screensavers
JBL 1200 MonoBlock Amp at 2ohm for subs
JBL 180.2 at 2 ohms per channel for highs
4 15" Eclipse 8715.8's in a wall inside the car
(i should have gone with titanium 4 ohm subs by eclipse)
4 6.5" Eclipse highs

and custom flush mounted and plexi amp rack in the trunk with second battery and 2 gauge all the way back

and for multi-media i only got one 4" Tv built into my dash with a Playstation 2 built into the GloveBox.... 

For the ultimate budget system with major wow appeal 
i would do something like this. 

Emerson/Pyle In-Dash Tv/radio with disc changer, check ebay
6 Pioneer Highs/Mids.... maybe 4 5.25" and 2 6.5" 
2 MTX Subs.... i would go with 12"s but maybe even 3 or 4
2 Fosgate Amps.... for highs a 400watt 4 channel
for 2 subs a power series 500watt 2 channel
for 3-4 subs a power 800watt 2 channel

all this for under $2000... prolly like $1500 not bad


For high end i would prolly do... 

Alpine CVA-1005 Deck (badass in-dash tv)
All MB Quart highs 
4 Eclipse Titanium Subs (12" or 15")
Alpine V12 4 channel 480watt for highs

for subs amps i like too many so i would probably use the 1500watt 2 channel Alpine V12 for this setup just to match


oh well that's just what i think....


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

HERE I MADE A LIST

/////ALPINE SYSTEM: 

ALPINE IVA-C800 AM / FM / CD / 6.5" MONITOR
ALPINE DVA-5205 DVD / CD / VCD PLAYER
ALPINE CRA-1667RF XM SATELLITE REMOTE DISPLAY ( AUX-INPUT )
ALPINE TUA-T020XM XM SATELLITE TUNER / RECEIVER 
FOCAL 165-KX 6 1/2" 2-WAY POLYKEVLAR COMPONENT SET
ALPINE SPX-177A 6 1/2" 2-WAY REFERENCE COMPONENT SET
ALPINE MRV-F540 V-12 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER ( 80 X 4 RMS )
2 ALPINE MRD-M500 ACCUCLASS-D MONO AMPS ( 500 X 1 RMS )
2 ALPINE SWR-1241D 12" DVC SUBWOOFERS ( 4ohm + 4ohm )
ALPINE RUX-4280 REMOTE AMPLIFIER CONTROL CENTER


ALL STINGER HPM PLATINUM WIRES & INTERCONNECTIONS


2 STINGER SP-800 BATTERYS ( BOTH UNDER THE HOOD )
STINGER ANL FUSE HOLDER ( 125 AMP FUSE )
STINGER 0 GA. POWER & GROUND WIRE
STINGER 4 GA. POWER & GROUND WIRE
STINGER 0 GA. TO 4 GA. FUSED DISTRIBUTION BLOCK
STINGER 4 GA. TO 0 GA. GROUND DISTRIBUTION BLOCK
STINGER 3 FARAD SUPER CAP ( WITH BUILT IN VOLT METER )
2 CYBERDYNE VOLT METERS ( UNDER HOOD & GAUGE POD )


2 CUSTOM BOXES ( 3/4" MDF )
CUSTOM FIBERGLASS AMPLIFIER COVER PANELS PAINTED BODY COLOR.
DYNAMAT SUPER THROUGH OUT CAR


JUST ADDED: REAR CAM WHERE TRUNK LOCK USED TO BE



COMING SOON:
ALPINE NVE-N852A DVD NAVIGATION SYSTEM
ALPINE PXA-H700 5.1 CHANNEL DOLBY PROLOGIC II
ALPINE SPX-F13M 2-WAY CENTER CHANNEL COMPONENT
ALPINE DHA-S680 6 DISC DVD / VCD / CD CHANGER
SELECT PRODUCTS IN DASH 2 1/16" SPL METER


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

dewd you suck.... it's not fair i can't afford all that stuff...... rofl


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

EuroStylz said:


> *dewd you suck.... it's not fair i can't afford all that stuff...... rofl *


LOL, SORRY DOOD


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Panasonc Head Unit
Jvc componet set in front with tweets mounted on upper door
infinity kappa componet set in rear 
both sets pushed by a MTX four channel amp
JVC 6.1 in monitor on passenger dash
apex dvd/mp3/vcd 
carbon fiber gauge faces with indiglo needles (I dont reccommend the needles to anyone!!! )
custon siver trim on interior with siver door panels
momo shift knob and boot 
razo pedal kit
razo e brake
jamex 4 point harness with momo pads
I think that is about it for the inside 
trace 96 200sx ser
I wish subs werent so heavy


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a pioneer deh8000,hollywood 1200D,hollywood 600.4,1 farad cap,2 hollywood excursion 1255DVC's,playstation,5.6" monitor,4"x6" hollywood excursion's in the doors,6" hollywood excursions in the rear my highest db was 142.
www.geocities.com/toy94nissan/Robspersonalnissanpage.html


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

dookie said:


> *I just got my Polk Audio/Momo component set in the mail yesterday. Here's what they look like http://www.polkmomo.com/mm465.html
> The problem is that the woofers/midranges are way to big to put in my doors. The magnets are huge and would hit the window when it's rolled down. I don't want to have to make custom kickpanels because I don't want it to get in the way of my dead pedal. (I have a manual tranny) By the way I have an Aiwa CDC X317 headunit. I'm going to get a two channel amp to run the Momo components. I plan on getting a Momo 12" sub later. *



Cut the window guide rail...

Just about 3 - 4 inches off the bottom should do it. That’s all you need. Sure the large magnet may block the glass from rolling down all the way, but hey at least you'll have good sound. 
Who knows, maybe the glass will clear the magnet. 

Take some measurements to see what’s best.

Good Luck!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*You don't have to cut anything!!!*

You don't have to cut the window track to get them to fit. Just go to Home Depot or some home improvement store, get yourself some 3/4" Medium Density Fiberboard (MDF...wood) and cut yourself a couple of rings to mount the speakers on. It will raise the speaker just enough so that your window will still have clearence to go all the way down, and your door panel will fit right on over it. Don't cut anything unless it is absolutely necessary...which in this case it isn't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Not a whole lot to brag about, but....

6 1/5 pioneer coaxles in the doors. 5 1/4 JVC coaxles in the rear deck. Pioneer dh-1300 HU.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Rockford Fosgate RFX 9400 MP3 Head unit. 1 Adire Audio Tempest 15" sub, with 650 watts, from the JBL 1200.1 amp, will get a second tempest soon and then rocking about 1300 watts.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*what I've got*

Heres what I got (or actualy will have soon, I'm still waiting for my friend to buy the rest of my old system so I can get my new stuff)
Eclipse 5442 CD player -currently on layaway
Eclipse PA 5422 -85x4
Eclipse 3423 370x2 
Eclipse 8700 series 12" subs-2 of them
Focal 6 1/2" components in kick panels
Either Focal 8"midbass or Eclipse 8600 series subs in doors

I am so excited about this system, I've never had a car with low enough payments and insurance that I could afford to do a nice installation. (I'll post pics of the progress) 
I had an Eclipse 5303 headunit in my 200SX but it was destroyed when my car was totaled out this last spring (someone turned infront of me) when the air bags went off it jolted the dash so hard that the headunit wouldn't even power up afterwords
Sorry for talking so much...


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

Here is what I have:

2002 Nissan Frontier
JVC KD-SH707 Head Unit (MP3 capable)
Infinity Basslink Subwoofer
Factory 6 3/4" + Factory 1" tweets (to be replaced when I have the money)

1989 Camaro Convertible
Pioneer DEH-P7400MP Head Unit (MP3, XM capable)
Kicker 4x6" Plates
Kenwood 5 1/4" (unecessary rear fill)
Infinity Basslink

I have been very pleased with the basslink's thus the reason I own 2 of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*Here is what I have /////\LPINE*

JUST GO TO MY WEB LINK AT THE BOTTOM. ALL /////\LPINE SYSTEM WITH STINGER CONNECTIONS. ALL DONE BY MYSELF.
THANKS,
OLIVER


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Pioneer DEH-P4300 (Not recomend if you plan to do a lot of audio... Setting problems.)

Front Alpine SPS 1629S [6.5" coaxial 2 way] (Real nice sound, in my opinion.)

Rear Kenwood KFC 1658S [Don't work, setting problem... W/ sub control on, rear spkrs get muffled.)

Sub Sony X-plod 10" in that Red Sony Box (Good for price.)

Sony X-plod XM 440EX Amp (Might want to think about it, it blew on me a month after I had it... W/ spec'd connections.)

When I get money... I will get this:

Two Kicker 12" Square Subs (in custom sealed box pressed against the rear seat back side in trunk)

Kicker Amp w/ sub controller (don't know what yet, going to power subs only)

Front Alpine R-series 6.5" Component
Rear Alpine 2 ways (the ones I have in the front currently)

Sony Amp powering front and rear spkrs (got to save money somewhere...)

Give me any advice you have, I don't want to waste money like I did on the Sony Amp and the head unit which I might have to replace... If I don't replace the head unit, I might get a bass cube if I can find a affordable one.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Mines is pretty simple:

Modfied Alpine CVA-1000 head monitor
two audivox 5.6 monitors on the headrest
JL's mids and highs in the front and back
audiovox DVD playa
one JL 350 4 channel amp
one JL 500 monoblock amp
two 10" JL W3
lighting audio cap, optima battery, rebuilt alternator
vinyl and fiberglass custom trunk
all connected with monster cables.

I believe thats all


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

eclipse head unit
eclipse mids and highs all the way around (point source)
shity mtx 200watt amp going to rear deck speakers
even shittier sony 120 watt amp going to my doors
4 rockfordfosgate punch he 10's (8 ohm)
and the best amp maker in the world hands down (imo)
usamps usa 300 pushing 900watts rms about 1500watts peak


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

after a sudden surge in money, ive changed my setup, AGAIN.
i just dynamatted my entire trunk, and now i have 3 bazooka el1500's powered by 3 el1500(600 watt each). i dont need any fancy head units or mids, im just keepin it real with the bass. stock speakers are working extremely good, along with the head unit in a 2001 altima gxe. thats how to work it, and thats how to set those ugly ass toyota celica's alarms which there isnt a night he doesnt look out his window as i drive by. due to my sub and amp upgrades, i just got his celica's alarm from about 8 houses away. pretty good, considering it used to be about 4 houses away. 

"you can hear the bass drop for more than 4 blocks and im always gettin stopped by the cops" - artist: power supply
song: my bass hits harder

great song for a very vibrating bass.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Where to begin???*



altimategroundpound said:


> *after a sudden surge in money, ive changed my setup, AGAIN.
> i just dynamatted my entire trunk, and now i have 3 bazooka el1500's powered by 3 el1500(600 watt each). i dont need any fancy head units or mids, im just keepin it real with the bass. stock speakers are working extremely good, along with the head unit in a 2001 altima gxe. thats how to work it, and thats how to set those ugly ass toyota celica's alarms which there isnt a night he doesnt look out his window as i drive by. due to my sub and amp upgrades, i just got his celica's alarm from about 8 houses away. pretty good, considering it used to be about 4 houses away.
> 
> "you can hear the bass drop for more than 4 blocks and im always gettin stopped by the cops" - artist: power supply
> ...


Fisrst things first...you are not getting anywhere near 600 watts to each sub. You have the EL1204's which are 4 ohm subs. That amp is only rated at 385 watts at 4 ohms. Secondly, I very seriously doubt that amp puts out even that much power, as I have heard a 280 watt MTX amp put that amp to shame. I am not saying that your equipment is junk, because it really is decent stuff for the price. But I can only imagine how horrible your system must sound with all that bass and running all stock speakers of only head unit power. To be heard 8 houses down really isn't all that great, after all, it's not that far away. Lastly, as far as setting off other people's car alarm with your system...it's not that hard to do. I can set off alarms in my wifes car which only has a single 10" sub. It's all about the resonant frequency...not the volume

Happy motoring


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Where to begin???*

i agree..... a nice deck with speakers would make a world of difference(sp?), it evens things out, but if its like me 5 years ago you buy what you can afford i had, back in the day, 2 jlw0 10's and a 200watt alpine amp on stock speakers that cost me $150.oo from a buddy, now my system is sitting at about $3500.00 (damn should have got a turbo), any way save up and get some good mids and highs WHEN YOU CAN, its good that you can be heard..... its even better when everything can be heard!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

first of all, sentrastyle, i can be HEARD 3 blocks away, if you read the post right, you would've figured that out. I can get the CELICAS CAR ALARM from 8 houses away, big difference. also, i know that my amps arent 600 watts, thats peak, but i was giving you a description of the amp, sorry i wasnt that clear on it. lastly, why spend money on good mids when my stock works fine. i can hear the lyrics really good, so i dont need an expensive set of component speakers, maybe just a pair of tweeters. so, i got the bass, my ampS got the boom, and my girlfriend gots the bottom.

"they's dont call me ALTIMAte ground pound for nuttin!"

"call me subwoofer, cause my bass hits like that, jack." ~clipse


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

We have a name around here for systems like yours...loud bass and nothing else...

we call them "Ghetto-Fabulous" systems

but, whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

altimategroundpound said:


> *after a sudden surge in money, ive changed my setup, AGAIN.
> i just dynamatted my entire trunk, and now i have 3 bazooka el1500's powered by 3 el1500(600 watt each). i dont need any fancy head units or mids, im just keepin it real with the bass. stock speakers are working extremely good, along with the head unit in a 2001 altima gxe. thats how to work it, and thats how to set those ugly ass toyota celica's alarms which there isnt a night he doesnt look out his window as i drive by. due to my sub and amp upgrades, i just got his celica's alarm from about 8 houses away. pretty good, considering it used to be about 4 houses away.
> 
> "you can hear the bass drop for more than 4 blocks and im always gettin stopped by the cops" - artist: power supply
> ...


Well being someone that sells and installs, and I do carry the Bazooka line, I just find it odd that not only do you have 3 EL1500's which isn't odd in itself but the fact that they in turn power 3 other EL1500 amps, anyone else catch this one? maybe you mean the EL1204 or EL1004's? I'll be honest I don't use Bazooka a lot, dollar for dollar they are ok but I just don't use them, I can say this though, even though they are rated at a 700watt peak and 500watts at a 2 ohm load(which they say is still stable for this amp) I don't know why they only have a 25amp fuse on there, maybe that's just my personal experience in the way. I'd like to hear more about this three amps running three amps thing, maybe I'm just not up to date on sound but I thought you needed subs too? oh and setting off car alarms, i've sold exhaust setups that can do that, so I'd have to agree with SentraStyle in saying that it's not all about your SPL levels at all, but I'm not knocking your system.

3 blocks away? 3 baby toy building blocks? just kidding


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

ok, about the subs, they are 1204's. i just reread my text from a couple nights ago, and 3 el1500's pushin 3 el1500's is not right. its 3 el1500s pushin 3 el1204's. and the 1204's arent rated at 700 peak and 500 rms, they are rated at 500 peak and like 350 rms. another thing, some people want to spend as much money as possible on what they think is a good system, just because money talks. but when i've got good highs out of my stock, cause i dont need my bass up on my head unit, i get that from the boost on my amps. so i dont need expensive mids in my door, stock works fine. and a ghetto fab system is not mine, its one that someone installs in your car, cause if you dont hook it up, whats the fun in having it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

and as far as my fuse goes, im usin a 60.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

altimategroundpound said:


> *ok, about the subs, they are 1204's. i just reread my text from a couple nights ago, and 3 el1500's pushin 3 el1500's is not right. its 3 el1500s pushin 3 el1204's. and the 1204's arent rated at 700 peak and 500 rms, they are rated at 500 peak and like 350 rms. another thing, some people want to spend as much money as possible on what they think is a good system, just because money talks. but when i've got good highs out of my stock, cause i dont need my bass up on my head unit, i get that from the boost on my amps. so i dont need expensive mids in my door, stock works fine. and a ghetto fab system is not mine, its one that someone installs in your car, cause if you dont hook it up, whats the fun in having it? *


People spend money on their systems because they want good sound quality. You get what you pay for in the electronics industry. Your stock speakers may work fine, but that doesn't mean that they sound good. Factory speakers have to be the worst sounding thing out there. They are made with cheap paper, and are just used so that the dealership can make even more money. And as far as the ghetto fab system being in my car, I am willing to bet that my system is twice as loud as yours, and cleaner sounding at the same time. I am not saying I have the best system...because lets face it, there is always someone out there with better stuff. I have been selling and installing stereo equipment in cars for many years now...and I have never heard a system with factory speakers and all that bass being fed a signal with the factory head unit even come close in sound quality to even the most basic aftermarket sound system. 

And by the way...8 blocks away isn't that impressive, I have a single 10" sub in my wifes car that can do that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

can you not read correctly or something, no one can get a car alarm from 8 blocks away, unless you fire your sub out of a freakin cannon and by some fluke hit the car. you cant hear me even close to 8 blocks away, its closer to 3. i get the car alarms from 8 HOUSES away. all i have to say, this thread has turned into moreless a fight, and since we are here to say what we got, thats what we should do. im happy with my speakers, obviously if i wanted to buy a good component set i would've not of gotten my 3'd sub and amp, and worked on those, but i like more bass. it gives me joy having people look from up the block at a stock nissan altima, a car no one would expect to have a sound system, especially my year(2001). especially when i roll to 7-11 with all the "homies" standing around, talkin about gettin high and then i roll in and they ask me what i got. thats what brings my joy of driving, and since you buy stuff for what you want, and not other people, as much, im happy with my sound system setup for now, so the beat goes on.

more power to ya just for havin a sound system. its people like us that truely disturb the peace.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

altimategroundpound said:


> * All i have to say, this thread has turned into moreless a fight, and since we are here to say what we got, thats what we should do. im happy with my speakers, obviously if i wanted to buy a good component set i would've not of gotten my 3'd sub and amp, and worked on those, but i like more bass. it gives me joy having people look from up the block at a stock nissan altima, a car no one would expect to have a sound system, especially my year(2001). especially when i roll to 7-11 with all the "homies" standing around, talkin about gettin high and then i roll in and they ask me what i got. thats what brings my joy of driving, and since you buy stuff for what you want, and not other people, as much, im happy with my sound system setup for now, so the beat goes on.
> 
> more power to ya just for havin a sound system. its people like us that truely disturb the peace. *


Who's fighting? Not me. You may want to watch yourself though. If you are rolling up to the 7-11 where the "homies" are talking about getting high and asking you what you got...you may be the source to their new crack rock. It's cool for you to be bumpin' around town...but be carefull when in areas where people may be out to steal your equipment. You really don't want to draw that much attention to your vehicle in areas like that. And with as much fun as it's been poking fun at ya...I'd really hate to see someone steal the equipment you've worked hard to get. I didn't mean anything by my previous posts...if you took it personally, then I am sorry. I am just having fun with my posts...that's all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

i know, thats my thing, i dont take anything personally, i dunno if thats good or bad, but i dont. yea, i know i should watch my crap, but its just so much fun. its cool, i appreciate the criticizm, it can only help me improve my sound. my next project will be rims though, im stuck between 17"s or 18"s. i dunno what i want or what would look good. any ideas?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*altimategroundpound*

Go for 17's.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

this is way off-topic but i was thinking of getting a set of konig rated r 16's what you guys think?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

this is way off-topic but i was thinking of getting a set of konig rated r 16's what you guys think?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

this is way off-topic but i was thinking of getting a set of konig rated r 16's what you guys think?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

landlord said:


> *this is way off-topic but i was thinking of getting a set of konig rated r 16's what you guys think? *


You're getting three sets of konig rated r 16's? LOL


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

hell yeah!!! need three sets i check curbs all the time!!!! don't need a scratched up set of rims!!! lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi I´m from Germany and my English is not really good,but....

we buy often Rockford Fosgate ,Lanzer ,Kicker,Orion...
and I wonder that you buy Kennwood and so....
it´s not as good as RF ,kicker etc.


thats mine:
Headunit Clarion,with Blackbox and 12er changer
Front Boston Pro Series 6.5
Rear Boston 16er coax
Sub 2 x Kicker S 12 D
Amp 2 x Signat Log 1 
wires RF
Batterie sonnenschein

do you know these produkts ??


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

and mine....


alpine 7873 head unit
cerwin vega hed 6.5 front and rear
powered by 2 rockford fosgate 160.2 amps
alpine swr-1521 15" dvc sub in custom box (running at 4 ohm)
pioneer 760w bridged mono to sub 

not sure what i wanna do next... maybe bigger amp for sub...

can you bridge 2 amps together to a single sub? anyone?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *and mine....
> 
> 
> alpine 7873 head unit
> ...


I would definately give that sub more power. It will sound so much better with more. Your amp is putting out about 300 RMS which is enough to run the sub and have it sound good, but it will absolutely slam with more power. And as to your question about putting 2 amps on one sub...it can be done, you just need to make sure that the amps you get are able to do it. They call it "strapping" an amp around here...not sure if that is the proper terminology for it though. You also need an osciloscope to make sure that the levels coming out of the amps are identicle (if one is putting out a little more...you could blow the sub). That is done for SPL cars very often. Just get a bigger amp and you'll be fine.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *I would definately give that sub more power. It will sound so much better with more. Your amp is putting out about 300 RMS which is enough to run the sub and have it sound good, but it will absolutely slam with more power. And as to your question about putting 2 amps on one sub...it can be done, you just need to make sure that the amps you get are able to do it. They call it "strapping" an amp around here...not sure if that is the proper terminology for it though. You also need an osciloscope to make sure that the levels coming out of the amps are identicle (if one is putting out a little more...you could blow the sub). That is done for SPL cars very often. Just get a bigger amp and you'll be fine. *


 this can be done using ALPINE'S MRD-M300 OR MRD-M500 amps and using good dual 2ohm subs, hope this helps


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn looking at all these nice setup's...
i have to get mine done real soon....


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

*alpine swr-1521d*

what kind of amp should i look at?
i think i'm gonna go for that rockford bd1000...
any experience with them?
the sub is a 2ohm+2ohm, so i can only run it at either 1ohm or 4ohm. 

someone gimme a suggestion


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

or maybe i'll just go for the rockford bd1500 since they exaggerate so much... the sub's rated 500rms 1500 peak


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I have:
Pioneer DEH-P7300 Head Unit
Blaupunkt DVD-ME1 DVD/MP3 Player
Provision FM Modulator
Farenheit 5.6" Monitor w/ fiberglass base
80W Pioneers in the front

Soon I hope to relocate all my controls for the AC and put the Fiberglass in the center console and put my head unit below it.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

My simple cheap but decent system.

Cheap CD player, soon to be replaced by a Pioneer DEH-P4400
Stock door speakers, need replaced, i am thinking Kickers
Alpine 5.25 Coaxs in the rear deck, sound good, but i might go bigger at some point
Alpine MRV-T407 Amp bridged, gonna try to add remote adjustment
Newer style MTX Blue thunder 10" (BL104) in a sealed .66 cubic ft box, gonna make a nicer one that will look cleaner

just the single 10 is pretty good, it can easily hurt my ears pretty bad, and i don't need to be heard 3 blocks away.

I am getting sick of those jackasses who crank their systems up all the way and think they are cool cruising around neighborhoods at midnight or so, thinking they are badasses.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

*updated*

just got another alpine swr-1521d... and ordered the jbl bp1200.1 amp for them... gotta find/make a box for them now... should be alot better....


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Check my shit out 'yo! I straight up gots me a Clarion DRB4675 head unit and four blown OEM infinities! Yeeuh boyee!  Actually If I can get the stuff at a good price, I'm going to be purchasing two sets of MB Quart DSD 216 component sets to replace my crapped out OEM's and a PPI PCX 440 amp to power them. I'm going to build a nice enclosure for my two old ass Punch 8"s and run them off my old ass Punch 55.2 amp. Maybe run just one sub off that amp if it sounds better.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Actually If I can get the stuff at a good price, I'm going to be purchasing two sets of MB Quart DSD 216 component sets to replace my crapped out OEM's and a PPI PCX 440 amp to power them. *


What kind of price are you looking at the DSD216's for? I work for an authorized dealer...maybe I can help


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The cheapest I've seen them is $155 shipped, so a total of $310 shipped. I'm still trying to find an amp at a good price.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *The cheapest I've seen them is $155 shipped, so a total of $310 shipped. I'm still trying to find an amp at a good price. *


I'll check what I can do for you when I go to work tomorrow. $310 for the DSD216's is a pretty good price. Just to let you know...about 99% of MB Quart speakers sold on the net don't have a warranty as they do not readilly allow their product to be "whored" out on the internet.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks, I appreciate you checking for me. I never thought I'd be able to afford MB Quarts, but $155 a pair is a steal. From what I can tell, the speakers still have their manufacturers warrranty intact. If not the vendor warrants them for 1 years. I found them for that price at www.ikesound.com if anyone wants to check it out. I'm going to call a local stereo place that always has competitive pricing and see what they get for them.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Ike Sound is great, i bought a sub from them, and their prices are amazing, i checked locally, and a SWR-1241D (Alpine R Series DVC 12" sub) was over $220, but from Ike Sound it was $115 with free shipping!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Actually...an authorized dealer will give a 3 year warranty on MB Quart products. $155 is an awesome deal however. You may want to inquire as to if they are refurbished or new (I'd get it in writing). I also have my doubts that they are authorized...check with MB Quart. You will be very happy with the DSD's though, great speakers.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

panasonic head unit
2 - pioneer 6.5" components
2 - pyramid tweeters
2 - american pro 10" subs (800 watt max)
260 watt olympic 4 channel amp (for the components)
1400 watt punch 4 channel amp (for the subs)
custom sealed box for the subs

soon to have 2 more components and tweeters, more powerful amp for the components, 5" or 7" tv, and dvd player... when i get the money...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

*my pimp daddy system*

ive got two fosgate he's on a punch 55.2 that kill dacked by memphs compoonents allthe way around and pushed by a fosgate 200.2 head unit is and alpine cda 7894 and if that isnt enough ive got the abillity to kick back and what a movie or play ps1 


future ..... dvd player is ordered 



note i work at a car audio store this stuff is my life


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*w0rm_b12*

What kind of screen do you have and where did you put it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

*my screen*

ive got a small citizen screen and i removed the factory ash try (because i dont smoke nor let others in my car) and made a bracket to mount it to the little compartment in front of my shifter and im currently working on the fiberglass peace that goes around the whole thing ill have pics soon


----------

